# Versacamm prints were a Hit (fathead type & Banner)



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

I finally took a stab at creating a blownup graphic aka Fathead type design on my versacamm. It was featured at a graduation and got lots of oohs and aahs.

[media]http://www.bigstickies.com/kiki_wphoto2.jpg[/media]

We put it on a wall down a hall and when the recipient walked down the hall unexpected it scared her and she jumped. Her next statement was "It's wierd. Cool, but wierd". It was hard taking a photo of it straight on due to the flash reflecting on the design. I tried everything but since i'm not a photographer and just got this camera a few months ago i didn't have a clue how to avoid the flash area appearing on the design so I had her stand in front of the part that kept reflecting the flash.

People got to sign the design on the SHIRT AREA as it will make a nice keepsake for her. It was a day full of excitement for her graduating as a new graduate from College. 

My daughter caught this pose while she was clowning around near her design. I think it will make a great photo for advertising depicting how someone just "loves" their "fathead type" graphic lol.

[media]http://www.bigstickies.com/kiki_kiss_bs.jpg[/media]

NOTE: She's not being conceded she was just clowning around and poked her lips out but due to the angle of the camera it looks like she's kissing it. lol

Also, i did a banner for the graduation;

[media]http://www.bigstickies.com/kiki_bannerxx.jpg[/media]

She loved that too. Since her name is on it I decided to white it out for privacy reason but i left a portion to see the color used.

While i have printed a few fathead type designs for people as a test this was my first one printed "huge". It's approximately 4 feet tall x 27" wide. It wasn't a full body shot the photo i got was just to the chest but the design was huge. I can't imagine what a 7 foot one would look like.

The Banner was 4 feet wide

We'll just sharing.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

very cool!! Those are great photos. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice Real good color


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Good job, congrats also to your daughter. This is the first time though that I heard the term "fathead banner", but I kinda like it.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I did a 8ft tall full body vinyl cutout of me on my bedroom wall... it scares me too! And I am no-where near 8' tall lol!
Your cut out looks good congrats on your daughters grad.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice Job : ) 
I use to do tons of the fathead things in summer for a photographer in NY
What material did you go with? didn't look like typical material I use which is real thick with semi gloss finsih


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Printchic,

It came out really well. I think it will be a hit for upcoming graduations this year.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

What substraight? Did it get many new orders? What printer? Congradluations to you and your daughter. Please. 
thank you.
Terry


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Excellent job. Man I'd love to have a wide format printer/cutter.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

They are money makers, I see them come on market used all time sometimes as low as $5,000 in good working condation


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Good job, congrats also to your daughter. This is the first time though that I heard the term "fathead banner", but I kinda like it.


Ok i don't want to confuse anyone. 

First, the girl in the photo is not my daughter she's my cousin's daughter. My daughter is who SNAPPED the photo of the girl standing in front of her blowup.

Also, I wasn't calling it a "fathead banner". I looked back through my post to see if i had mingled the two words (cause i'm good at leaving out words when i type fast) lol

Maybe it was the fact my subject said "Fat head type" and "Banner". I was simply saying i did a "Fathead" type print (blowup of a photo of someone) and I also did a Banner on my versacamm.

Just wanted to clarify and thanks you very much for your feedback it's really appreciated.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> What substraight? Did it get many new orders? What printer? Congradluations to you and your daughter. Please.
> thank you.
> Terry


1. Substraight: gmi wall vinyl

2. Get Many Orders: Not Yet. The graduation was just yesterday so it will be a while before i know if it generates any $$$ I did hers as a gift

3. What Printer: versacamm sp300

4. Congrats: Thanks but she's not my daughter she's my cousin's daughter but thank you anyway.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Nice Job : )
> I use to do tons of the fathead things in summer for a photographer in NY
> What material did you go with? didn't look like typical material I use which is real thick with semi gloss finsih


I used a sample roll of gmi wall vinyl. I assume it has a matte finish as the suggestion was print using a matte vinyl setting. The thickness was 6 mil.

I purchased just a sample roll of 10 feet to try out. It is ok but... when i went to remove one sample design i did on my own wall it pulled off some of my wall.

I'm still in search of the perfect wall vinyl the GMI Wall Vinyl is just the first one i happened to try since their sample roll was very inexpensive.


----------



## Dragr (Jan 11, 2009)

man, that's an awesome idea. There are too many good ideas on this forum that I can't focus on what I'm here for!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

You might look into photo-tex paper/vinyl. They have two kinds. One for solvent printers and one for water based pigment printers. You can get samples and it sticks and is removable/replaceable many times.Thanks for the reply. I realized the pic wasn't of your daughter but thought she had graduated too. But, if she hasn't yet, I'm sure she will and make you proud. Good luck. 
Terry


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> You might look into photo-tex paper/vinyl. They have two kinds. One for solvent printers and one for water based pigment printers. You can get samples and it sticks and is removable/replaceable many times.Thanks for the reply. I realized the pic wasn't of your daughter but thought she had graduated too. But, if she hasn't yet, I'm sure she will and make you proud. Good luck.
> Terry


Thanks for the suggestion on phototex i'll try to find a supplier for that.

My daughter is actually going to college now (she started late) on the college path since she had landed a good paying job in a computer firm right out of high school so it wasn't pressing to her at the time so i'll take it as a early congrats.

Again thanks for the info on phototex i have to try some.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Good Work.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I use GMI to : ) it works pretty good but I got issues of it peeling in corners, I heard new oracal stuff is really good


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Angela,
Very nice. Now if I can just figure out how to do the cut for one I will try it

Keep up the good work


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great idea on the graduation bit! We just used some fathead material at our Versacamm class last Friday and it was a breeze to work with and came out great. It was a sample roll of new material from Imprintables Warehouse. I have taken it down and reapplied it over 12 times so far to demonstrate it for everyone that comes into the shop and it left nothing on the wall and has stayed up great every time. Very impressive stuff!


----------

